# Plant-Based Meats



## pops6927 (Sep 25, 2019)

An article on CNN:

https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/24/business/nestle-awesome-burger-plant-based-meat/index.html

It is here!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 25, 2019)

*F *that!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 25, 2019)

No, don't insult it, it is merely evolution, like going from carcass to gas-injected vacuum sub-primal cuts in box beef.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 25, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> *F *that!



X1000!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 25, 2019)

No, it's not like the changes in processing and packaging of beef and other meats.

Some of this stuff barely qualifies as vegetable matter.
More like lab produced proteins originally derived from plants.

And we've people in positions of government talking about how they're going to literally cram this crap down our throats.

No thank you, *F *that.


----------



## Cabo (Sep 25, 2019)

Well said Chili


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 25, 2019)

If I want veggies then I'll eat veggies but when I want a steak or burger I want it from a cow when I want a ham it comes from a pig. Guess it's really time to get to raising our own there may only be the fake stuff in the future.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 25, 2019)

My thoughts exactly pineywoods...


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 25, 2019)

And I'll say this.
If you're an investor, invest in these companies.
Those in political power talking about how they'll force this on the population, follow their money.
They're invested in it too.

I'll not go into their Insider Trading and manipulation of the Stock Markets and other things.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Sep 25, 2019)

unfortunately you are right john, politicians are gonna be politicians, and they go where the money is or is gonna be.................


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 25, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> If I want veggies then I'll eat veggies but when I want a steak or burger I want it from a cow when I want a ham it comes from a pig. Guess it's really time to get to raising our own there may only be the fake stuff in the future.


Just be prepared to be fined... Taxed... Fifty different ways for your audaciousness and your livestock's greenhouse emissions.


----------



## kruizer (Sep 25, 2019)

There is just one problem with this product. IT AIN'T MEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 25, 2019)

Pops found the article interesting and it may be the coming way. But I don't think I will be on their band wagon. Beef is beef and pork is pork as is chicken is chicken, If I want veggies I will eat veggies which I'm not fond of. 
       The part of political involvement is very true that's how Smithfield is even in business today counting all the violations against that company. Think I'm wrong here do a research on Smithfield and see. Why because of the money they put behind their man in congress.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 25, 2019)

Bio-engineered food companies and others have money at heart, not our best interests/health.
There are many things being put into our food that the FDA has a problem with but can't do anything about.
But it's the FDA's own doing.

Yay for government!

Case in point, the Impossible Burger
https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/...urger-revealed-some-disturbing-fda-practices/


----------



## daveomak (Sep 25, 2019)

Smithfield is owned by the Chinese......

Buying plant based meat is akin to buying plant based butter...  MARGARINE ....
Why would anyone switch from the real product to a fake product...  Especially since the article is from the fake news network that lies all the time...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 25, 2019)

Chile Thanks for the like it is appreciated.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 25, 2019)

Don't mess with Mother Nature, particularly when it's what you eat.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 25, 2019)

+1 After all, eating that stuff will turn em into zombies and we can start getting rid of them 

Seriously, tho I don't mind.  Have already tried it and it's not that bad.  Not gonna turn me into vegan tho.  It's hilarious, the stuff is no where near as healthy as people think (wife included).  Impossible Whopper has only 30 calories less than the real deal.    If it had half the calories and half the price I could be up for it.  

I predict cannabis to bigger than plant based meat so that's where my $ is at.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 25, 2019)

I watched a guy on TV a couple weeks ago compare one of the new plant based burgers to a beef burger.  it was a riot.  he was like "the texture is kinda mushy and yada yada yada."  then they compared ingredients.  Beef burger - 1 = beef.  plant based was like 18!  long list of s**t.  I was LMAO!

why do people who dont eat meat want products that look and taste like meat - makes no sense.  if you dont like it - why do you want your food to look and taste like it...jssayin...


----------



## radio (Sep 25, 2019)

Anything made from a plant or grown in a petri dish is NOT meat to me.   I live in Missouri and thete is quite a battle brewing at present with a company suing to use the word "Meat" on the label of plant based foods.  Thank God our politicians are not going along with it.......yet, anyway.  I have no doubt that at some point, the money will start flowing into their campain funds from lobbyists for the "New and improved meat" companies.  
I can't help but wonder if this new technology won't be discovered to be harmful to us later down the road like this vaping fiasco is now found to be sickening and killing folks!


----------



## sandyut (Sep 25, 2019)

radio said:


> I can't help but wonder if this new technology won't be discovered to be harmful to us later down the road like this vaping fiasco is now found to be sickening and killing folks!



these foods are highly processed = cant be good for people or environment.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 25, 2019)

zwiller said:


> I predict cannabis to bigger than plant based meat so that's where my $ is at.



Like the Cannabis, hate the fake meat!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 25, 2019)

I've tried it, not as bad as the soy burger I made back in the 60's (that WAS crap!).  Very glad to see experimentation, I mean, meat, in its finest form, is unhealthy but we all look forward to that sizzle on the stainless steak platter!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Sep 25, 2019)

I love plant based meat.  The ribeye I'm eating tonight ate lots of grass and grain.  Doesn't get more plant based than that.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 25, 2019)

If you don't eat meat, there are some complications...  Read the two links below...

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/7-common-nutrient-deficiencies

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/7-nutrients-you-cant-get-from-plants


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Sep 25, 2019)

daveomak said:


> If you don't eat meat, there are some complications...  Read the two links below...
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/7-common-nutrient-deficiencies
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/7-nutrients-you-cant-get-from-plants


My sister in law (well,ex) and her husband were vegetarians for decades.  Both of them had health issues and are now eating meat.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 25, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> My sister in law (well,ex) and her husband were vegetarians for decades.  Both of them had health issues and are now eating meat.



Just goes to show ya.....   God didn't put food on this planet that would kill his greatest accomplishment....  humans...


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Sep 25, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Just goes to show ya.....   God didn't put food on this planet that would kill his greatest accomplishment....  humans...



Every moving thing that lives shall be food for you. And as I gave you the green plants, I give you everything.

Genesis 9:3


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Sep 25, 2019)

I wonder if this is why Weber has a grill named Genesis?


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 25, 2019)

Without the fats and proteins of meat it is argued that we might not have evolved into modern man.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 25, 2019)

Some animals reproduce faster than others  for a reason .


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 25, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Without the days and proteins of meat it is argued that we might not have evolved into modern man.



One of my neighbors must have come from generation upon generation of vegans then. 

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 25, 2019)

One step closer to Soylent Green!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 26, 2019)

Yeah but Soylent Green was MEAT BASED...People Meat!

I'm not worried one way or the other. Right now that Burger King Veg burger is what, TWICE the price of a Whopper? When they are a $1.00 Menu, l'll try one. I have had some excellent veg burgers. One, some 10 years ago, in a Hospital. They're Beef Burgers were thin and dry. This Veg Burger, was a 1/2" thick, larger than the bun, was moist and had a Flame Broiled taste. I chose It over the Beef Burgers my entire stay.
Did it turn me into a Vegan with a Life membership in PETA? Hell no! But it was still a tasty Sandwich.
People will buy what they want. Beef Liver is in the case and supposed to be good for me. Granola is on the shelf and supposed to be good for me, and Soy Milk is in the Dairy and supposed to be good for me. But, when we shop, it's Rib Eye Steak, when on sale, Lucky Charms, 'cause I like the Marshmallows, and 2% Cow's Milk, 'cause I am not Lactose Intolerant...JJ


----------



## S-met (Sep 26, 2019)

Save a pig, eat a Vegan. 

Cannibalism sounds less disturbing than vegi-synth-meat-like-lab-protein.

To be honest, I occasionally eat a morningstar or similar veggie burger or soyrizo and eggs. It isnt bad, but its not a meat replacement. More of a pseudo-healthy low-fat protein. Helps me feel better when I have another beer. Moderation and balance.


----------



## IA pigsNcrops (Oct 1, 2019)

I totally agree with everyone above, highly processed, would challenge the nutrition, and finally CHILLI, F THAT. I am a farmer, and live on a farm that has been in the family for over 100 years.  Our good Lord put animals on this earth for a reason!  I am proud to raise crops and livestock in GODS COUNTRY!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 1, 2019)

AMEN Brother! In a restaurant, I will make any Vegan meal desired, Their Money is Green too! I've made Smoked Spaghetti Squash as a Faux Pulled Pork for a client. But, Meat is what's for Dinner at my House!...JJ


----------



## forktender (Oct 2, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> No, it's not like the changes in processing and packaging of beef and other meats.
> 
> Some of this stuff barely qualifies as vegetable matter.
> More like lab produced proteins originally derived from plants.
> ...




Plants are what my food eats...thank you and I like it that way. 
I'm right there with you in the *"F that"*department.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 2, 2019)

I have nothing against vegetarians until some of them start with the meat eater bashing, if they want to eat these burgers then good for them, I was actually reading the nutritional facts on one of the new brands that's not out that long the salt and saturated fats are comparable to that of bacon. I won't say i'll never try one, but if  humans were meant to be vegetarians all our teeth would be crushers, we wouldn't have the cutters and slicers. just my 2 cents.


----------

